# How do you dry clothes when it rains?



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I love hanging my clothes out to dry (except for the towels and blankets), but we've had so many rainy days this year and many more on the way.

I'd like to find a compact, easy systems for hanging laundry in the house.

Does anyone have the drying racks they sell at Lehman's? I'm contemplating investing in a couple, but not sure which ones would work out best.

Any comments? Are they sturdy? What would you recommend for longer items like sheets or comforters?

Due to my line of work, I do a lot of sheets - a lot of sheets. We go through about 14 loads of laundry a week. I'm not exactly ready to make the jump to hand washing due to the sheer volume of laundry here, but drying would be okay.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Wellllllll....with that many sheets, you would definately neeeeeeeed some type of lines in your home. I would think. I use the drying racks in the winter, plus over my shower rod. I always hang my sheets outside. If it is raining or bad weather when I change sheets, I just wait until it turns pretty to wash them....but....that isn't going to help you with your numbers. Do you have a heated basement....that would be a good place to run some clothes lines maybe. jmo


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Heh. I figured it out. And didn't have to buy a thing. :clap:

Just used spare parts lying around outside and hooked them up in infrequently used areas of the house. Then set up the dehumidifier nearby. We needed to run it anyway from the light flooding we had after getting ten or so inches of rain.

Two loads per day will fit just fine. Needed a use for all those extra hangers anyway. Now I have a place to store them. <grins>

It doesn't get much better than economizing and organizing at the same time.


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

glad that you found a solution!

For those who read the post and want to know about the Lehman's drying racks. I have one of the largest wooden one and I love it. I use it during the winter. I can get one large load done a day. And since it is just Hubby and I, it is enough. I must use the dryer for his dress shirts ( or I wouldhave to iron them!) and for our sheets. 

I could use it on the deck in the summer but my arthritis makes carrying wet laundry a challenge. Normally it is in the laundry room. Crowded but it works.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

for a drying rack I have done the following. I measured the length of my shower/tub got a couple 2x4's and some dowel rods. Drilled holes in the 2x4's then glued the rods into the holes. Polyurenthaned(sp) the whole thing. Then hung this over top my shower/tub. Use larger rods for heavy items and smaller rods for smaller (sock, undies and such).


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I need pictures on these projects. I currently have a load of towels outside on the line that has been wet for three days - rain.

Has any one heard of drying racks that you raise and lower when needed?

Thanks
Alison


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

used2bcool13 said:


> I need pictures on these projects. I currently have a load of towels outside on the line that has been wet for three days - rain.
> 
> Has any one heard of drying racks that you raise and lower when needed?
> 
> ...


Have you seen Lehman's website?

They have some that extend out from the wall, and then fold up into a shelf, or flat against the wall when not in use.

We have made a room divider that separates where the massage table is from the waiting area in front of the fireplace. I used some curtains I bought to originally go in the living room, but when I hung them up there, hated them.

They worked beautifully in the massage room. Here's how we did it:

Bought three ten foot long, 2 inch diameter dowel rods. Attached wooden rod holders (they slip in through the top of the holder, it has a groove allowing you to slide it right down to rest on another wooden lip), forgive me, I'm not sure what the word for them is. Then we hung the curtains on those. We placed them about four inches apart and close to the ceiling.

They're perfect to hang clothes on hangers, working like a rod in your closet. Then the dehumidifier goes below that.

But I only need to use those when the shower is full of wet laundry. So far it's only happened that way once.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

I want to second the Lehman's-type drying racks. We have one of the large ones. It didn't come from Lehman's but was handmade by a Mennonite man in our area. It is collapsible and can slide under a bed or stand in a closet when not needed. It is perfect for drying a load of clothes inside or on the porch.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I also have one I purchased over 15 years ago from a Mennonite store. It is all wooden with may rods on it. I noticed that theri "new" ones are made to hold as many rods now..Lehmans do look good too. I use this and the line in the basement during winter with the wood stove with outside drying during the winter. Even if you clothes freeze on the line they will re-dry inside like this and still have the outside fresh smell to them. If you have a porch or enclosed porch you can hang clothes on lines there too. Heavy blankets during the winter I will take and dry at the laundromat.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a clothesline in my laundry room. Works fine.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

i have a door way between the bath and kitchen and maed it so i can hang to wood rods across,, I hang all my winter clothes there to dry,, we get so much snow cant get to clothes line so same when raining,, hang off coat hangers,,mine door way is close to my wood stove so takes no time to dry.. The rest of the small stuff gets put on a big ole fashion wooden drying rack


----------

